# Pro Carpentry Sevices



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello PFF members

I am pretty slow right now and could use some work. 

If you have a project you have been wanting to doI would love to help you out. I do all types of repairs and improvements. I can handle just about anything you need. 

We specialize in custom trim so if you have been wanting to install custom closets or upgrade to crown moldingi can make it happen. 

I also do stained concrete flooring. If yourthinking of having your carpets replaced I wouldbe happy to giveyou a estimate on staining it instead. Very durable and beautiful. Staining also looks wonderful on and protects Porches,Drives and Pool aprons with lots of colors available. 

I have been in the buisness for over 20 years and consider myself a Master Carpenter/Remodeler. I have references and I am fully insured.

Thanks, Brandy


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Brandy, I am going over this morning to do an estimate on a tile job but the lady needs some repairs done on thetile. I'll give her your name and number. Kelvin


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the interest in the stained concrete floor Mark. Heres A color chart for the line of products I use.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I f you want to bring your old concrete drive , sidewalk or pool apron back to life , Give me A shout. Here's A few jobs we just finished for Drew ( Omega) and Mark (Taosx)here on the forum. My picture skills lack to say the least.










Kahlua color with 45 degree cuts grouted.










Rust Brown stain meeting brushed concrete



















Diamonds cut and grouted. Accent color is Light Jade.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Getting Sick of that old dirty carpet? You can get it cleaned again or let me end all that expense for half the price of tile.

Before










after


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats awesome looking.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent your pm Brandy, now you can get ta work...You should have good before pics from my place and we'll take care of the after later brother:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason , Your project is gonna be awsome. It already looks great ! We are really gonna (as my kids say) BLING it out. Im gonna put Jason on the spot and say I see A PFF bash at his pad in the near future.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great looking work! PM sent.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump for Brandy. Just hired him myself. After we finish the sunroom probably going to move it indoors.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We just finished staining Dan's (Turtle) front porch this weekend. Really enjoyed working for them. Really nice folks.Super easy to work for, they said do your thing. We went for the old world look. The porch turned out great. We even had A few renegade animals run through the project while it was still wet. 

Before


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

wow!



as soon as I sell some stuff to make money, I need to get some of this done!



very nice


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

The pictures just do not do the floors justice. Brandy is top notch. He made 15 year old concrete look good. 

Before you replace carpet give him a call and let him show you what he can do. If he can not make it look good he will tell you so. 

Great guy, real easy to work with, does the work, in and out, no hassles.

Thanks again Brandy :toast


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im wrapping up A few remodel projects and would be happy to bid some more work.


----------

